# Blue&Teal/Barbie-ish FOTD!



## chocolategoddes (Mar 7, 2009)

Here's a dramatic dark/bright eye with raspberry pink lips. Then I changed it to a nude lip. (My mom didn't make me do it this time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)
I know my last FOTD was a teal eye, but that had green tones in it. This one has dark smokey blues. So it's different!!! OKAY?!?!

*FACE*
MAC SFF
MAC Crushed Bougainvillea CCB
MAC Dollymix, Hushabye blush
Rimmell Berry blush

*EYES*
NYX Sapphire e/l
MAC Graphology, Flashtrack, Steamy e/s
Lancome Vue e/s
MAC Fascinating e/k
CG Lashblast 

*LIPS*
Crushed Bougainvillea CCB
















Wait! So I got bored and decided to switch to a neutral lip, darken the brows, and a hint of glitter, and wear some cheap earrings I got at Claire's for 50 cents. How do you like it?






Which do you like better?

Love,
Kensie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*This FOTD was brought to you by BOREDOM*


----------



## fintia (Mar 7, 2009)

such pretty blues!


----------



## shootout (Mar 7, 2009)

Gorgeous!


----------



## iheartmakeup (Mar 7, 2009)

this is gorgeous! I love the contrast with the waterline. blues aren't usually my thing but I love this. hot cheeks too!


----------



## MzzRach (Mar 7, 2009)

This is divine.  You are so freaking gorgeous.  Have you ever thought about modeling?


----------



## prettysecrets (Mar 7, 2009)

those blues are hot! beautiful as always!


----------



## sn0wbunnie (Mar 7, 2009)

Holy crap yer purdy!

Love blues, always.


----------



## claralikesguts (Mar 7, 2009)

ah you're so pretty! i wished blues looked good on me like they did on you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and your lips are sooo sexxxy <3


----------



## ThePerfectScore (Mar 7, 2009)

I love that blue against your skin tone... I think WOC look great in blues!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Mar 7, 2009)

Blues can look good on anyone, y'all! Thank you for your sweet comments. <3

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_This is divine. You are so freaking gorgeous. Have you ever thought about modeling?_

 
I've thought about it. I think every girl has. But I doubt that'll ever happen. :/


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Mar 7, 2009)

So pretty!!! I'm loving the blue look!


----------



## moopoint (Mar 7, 2009)

I love it. Dramatic and so sexy.


----------



## jjjenko (Mar 7, 2009)

this is HOT!


----------



## darkishstar (Mar 7, 2009)

This is HOT.


----------



## coachkitten (Mar 7, 2009)

I like both lips but the nude lip looks better with the eye shadow and blush.  Kensie you are so pretty!


----------



## blinkymei (Mar 7, 2009)

beautiful! both are great but I personally prefer the nude lip one because I'm the type to either just going only dramatic with eyes or dramatic only with lip


----------



## laperle (Mar 7, 2009)

pink lips for sure! 

=*****


----------



## pharmchick60 (Mar 7, 2009)

Pretty!!!  Love the nude lip with the bold eye, but both looks are nice.


----------



## Arshia (Mar 7, 2009)

sexy lips sexyyy lipss <33 ur freking flawless! love the eyes!


----------



## LilSphinx (Mar 7, 2009)

I really like this look a lot better with the neutral lip -looks gorgeous!! Those blues on you are amazing!


----------



## LoveMakeup4Real (Mar 7, 2009)

Very nice, as to which I like better, I prefer the neutral lips. I like how I can see the reflection of you holding the camera in your eye lol. Hot looks!


----------



## ClaireAvril (Mar 8, 2009)

so pretty!!!! i really like the nude lip.
What did you use?


----------



## ilovegreen (Mar 8, 2009)

Hot look !


----------



## cocolicouss (Mar 8, 2009)

ohh i love this it's so hot and smokey looks really nicee


----------



## Nicolah (Mar 8, 2009)

I like the second look with the nude lip.


----------



## spectrolite (Mar 8, 2009)

^^Gorgeous girl! I'm loving the blue combo here. I think I like the raspberry lips better but both are super hot. Your lips are just WOW..! Your cheek colour is also super pretty.


----------



## PomPoko (Mar 8, 2009)

This is all round hot. The eyebrows, the eyes, your LIPS! You are gorge! 
I like it better with the pinker lip, personally, but for daytime a neutral is a bit more wearable, and it looks great too


----------



## enigmaticpheo (Mar 8, 2009)

gorgeous!! I love those blues on you, so pretty. both lips are lovely, you have perfect lips!


----------



## ashpardesi (Mar 8, 2009)

good job! lovin the neutral lips on you!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Mar 8, 2009)

Thanks everyone. I think I liked it with the bold lip because it looks more fun...
Thanks for your opinions!


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ClaireAvril* 

 
_so pretty!!!! i really like the nude lip.
What did you use?_

 
Hmmm. This Milani lipgloss. I forgot the name though. Sorry


----------



## Heiaken (Mar 8, 2009)

Both are stunning, but I think I prefer the nude lip look


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Mar 8, 2009)

I like the blue. I also like your lighter brows better.


----------



## PinkPearl (Mar 8, 2009)

You look so pretty! I personally like the first look with the bright lips, but then again, I like bright everything. lol


----------



## Yagmur (Mar 8, 2009)

Kensie you look absolutely stunning! I love the second look with neutral lips


----------



## PRiNCESSj* (Mar 8, 2009)

omg i loooove it


----------



## gabi03 (Mar 9, 2009)

You are so pretty! I like the first pic, the pink on your lips look amazing. Not to mention the beautiful blues.


----------



## blackeneddove (Mar 9, 2009)

I think the nude lips look better
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .. wow such a pretty FOTD.. gorgeous


----------



## BloodMittens (Mar 9, 2009)

DAYUMMM girl! You look awesome :O


----------



## Ladyvirtuous (Mar 9, 2009)

WOW!!!  Love it!

ETA:  Oh, and I like the nude lippie better, but both are gorg!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Mar 9, 2009)

Love the eyes, and I think I prefer the nude lips with the strong eyes


----------



## madnicole (Jun 14, 2009)

you look stunning! blue looks so hot on you  - and I prefer the nude lip, it puts more attention on the eyes, and for some reason makes your skin look better (not that your skin isn't great!) but in the second pic it looks airbrushed flawless!


----------



## Susanne (Jun 14, 2009)

I love the first look with the bright pink lips!!


----------



## Retropinuplady (Jun 14, 2009)

Gorgeous, the blue looks amazing on you x


----------



## Lndsy (Jun 14, 2009)

I like the pink! Great looks!


----------



## joey444 (Jun 14, 2009)

Love the eyes and I like the nude lip but I'm a nude lip kinda girl....Your lips are AMAZING!!


----------



## claralikesguts (Jun 14, 2009)

you look so gorgeous


----------



## nunu (Jun 14, 2009)

Beautiful!!


----------



## Laurie (Jun 14, 2009)

I. Love. This.


----------



## nongoma (Jun 14, 2009)

Hotness!


----------



## ashley8119 (Jun 15, 2009)

i just really love your face. it commands attention.


----------



## ImMACnificent (Jun 15, 2009)

I prefer the nude lips


----------



## siemenss (Jun 17, 2009)

love them both and you are beautiful


----------



## macnoob85 (Jun 17, 2009)

the nude lip and blue eye is hot together.  The bold look is something you would wear if you want to make a true statement.  But they are both gorgeous!


----------



## maclovin' (Jun 19, 2009)

super hot! the eye is going in my inspo folder!


----------



## SassyMochaJess (Jun 19, 2009)

Both lips look nice but nude for the eye makeup... And you are gorgeous! Beautiful facial bone stucture and those lips!!


----------



## Pink_Cupcake16 (Jun 19, 2009)

Looks great! I prefer the neutral lips.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jun 19, 2009)

holy shit. i didn't realize this was bumped! thanks everyone for the awesome comments!


----------



## LaGoddess (Jun 19, 2009)

wow ur beautiful
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i don't think anything could look bad on u.i love the pink and the nude.


----------



## smellyocheese (Jun 19, 2009)

very pretty! I like the neutral lip. it balances out the drama


----------



## bellovesmac (Jun 19, 2009)

very nice


----------



## AmandDUR (Jun 19, 2009)

gorgeous!! love the nude lip instead.


----------

